# Blu-ray?



## mixxed_up (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
da Blu-ray ja immer beliebter wird, würde ich gerne wissen ob es in den kommenden Ausgaben eventuell ein Blu-ray Special mit Laufwerken, Playern und beleuchtung der Technik gibt. Oder einfach einen Test. Plant ihr sowas in der Richtung?


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2010)

Keiner von PCGH da um meine Frage zu benatworten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Keiner von PCGH da um meine Frage zu benatworten?


 
Sieht wohl nicht so aus. 
Also wird es offensichtlich auch keinen längeren Test geben. 
Kauf dir Audio Video Foto BILD.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2010)

Immer mit der Ruhe, heute ist Freitag. Wir denken über ein Special nach, keine Angst.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2010)

Gab's da nicht schon mal ein Special drüber?


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2010)

Da ich die PCGH seit Mai letzten Jahres Aboniere, hätte ich das mitbekommen. Davor habe ich auch schon jede Ausgabe seit Ende 2008/Anfang 2009 gekauft. Wenn da was gewesen wäre, hätte ich es gesehen, und da Bluray sich ja laufend verändert, und sich die Lage mit Preis, Player, Laufwerken etc. ist alles vor Ende 2008 eher Irrelevant.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Un, gibts noch mal was neues zu meinem Wunsch?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2010)

Noch nicht, allerdings rüsten bei uns viele gerade auf Blu-ray-Laufwerke um


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Was heißt bei uns, in der Redaktion?
Oder im Forum?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2010)

Redaktion.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Dann sind die Testbedingungen wohl gegeben.^^


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2010)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass dieses Thema in der nächsten PCGH dieses Thema ausführlich behandelt wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Da warst du gleich so begeistert dass du dich verschrieben hast.
Sollte es nicht mal eine Ausgabe mit einer Blu-ray Disc drin geben?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2010)

Ist ein bissl teuer


----------



## Folterknecht (2. Februar 2010)

Fände so was auch klasse. Mich interessieren vor allem die Kombi-Laufwerke (Bluray lesen, DVD schreiben), denn große Datenmengen kommen auf ne (externe) HDD aber die Möglichkeit nen Film in HD zu sehen, reizt mich. Bis jetzt hab ich aber nur einen engl. Test bei tomshardware gefunden, bei dem eines der 3 Laufwerke mehr oder weniger durch viel.


----------



## Nixtreme (3. Februar 2010)

Also auf ne BD-Version der PCGH kann ich getrost verzichten... das würde nur unnötig den Preis hochjagen und wahrscheinlich in den Regalen verstauben 
Aber ein Special rund um das Thema BD wäre sicherlich sehr intressant zum Lesen! Zumal die Redaktion das Thema dann, in gewohnter Qualität, von wirklich allen Seiten objektiv ausleuchten würde ohne bloß euphorisch die technischen Möglichkeiten zu preisen 

So on, die PCGH rockt!


----------



## Atosch (4. Februar 2010)

Ja ne PCGH Premium über Blu-Ray wäre toll.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Gibts was neues aus der Redaktion zu dem Thema? Sorry dass ich so oft nachfrage, aber mich interessiert das brennend.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (24. März 2010)

Ich hätte lieber nicht nur ein Special über Blu-Ray in der nächsten Ausgabe sondern gleich eine Sonderausgabe mit dem Thema HTPC. Also Soundkarten, Software, HD-TV Karten usw...


----------



## windows (25. März 2010)

Bitte kein Special HTPC, kein Blu-Ray Spezial und keine Blu-Ray Disc im Heft.


----------



## Freeak (26. März 2010)

Wie bist denn DU bitte drauf?

Ich selber habe auch ein BluRay Laufwerk, nicht nur aus dem Grund weil ich so an meinem PC viele DVD´s ansehe, sodnern auch durch meine Neue Hardware in den genuss einer FULL HD Auflösung kommen kann.

Mir fehlt nur noch die Passende Grafikkarte mit HDMI, sowie ein HDMI-Kabel.

Also PCGH, ich wäre auch für ein Special.


----------



## Killerluki (26. März 2010)

Bluray-Disc wurde seit 2006 angekündigt, ab 2007 war Bluray-Disc bezahlbar!

Dann 2 Jahre später wurde Bluray-Disc als Standard gesichert und DVD wird bald zu Ende, wenn man dann weiß.

1 Jahre später, noch keine erste Bluray auf dem Magazin gegeben(Status: 2010)

Ich habe viele Menge Blurays in Sammlung gekauft und es hatte damals 35€, dann 20€ und zuletzt 5€ gekostet. Jetzt wird es bezahlbar sein.


Hoffe nun bald, wenn Blurays auf dem Magazin als Standard werden




PS.: Egal, ob die HDMI-Erschänkung, gibt es schon sehr lange Zeit genug mit alle Player zu schließen wie VGA-Zeitalter.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. März 2010)

Ich glaube, die nächsten 5 Jahre kannst du eine BD im Heft vergessen! Viiieeeeell zu wenige haben ein Blu-ray Laufwerk. Das wäre ein Verlustgeschäft für Computec/PCGH Redaktion. Alles was ich gerne sehen möchte ist ein Blu-ray Special.


----------



## Two-Face (26. März 2010)

@killerluki: Sorry, aber du kannst deine eigene Einstellung nicht auf andere übertragen.
Es gibt immernoch viieeeeel zu wenig Leute mit BD-Laufwerken. Was glaubst du um wie viel teuerer ein Magazin werden würde, wenn eine BD drinstecken würde? Nur weil DU die BD so toll findest und DU ein dafür notwendiges Laufwerk hast, müssen sich nicht alle, die eben noch auf DVD setzen, nach dir richten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. März 2010)

So siehts aus Two-Face bin da völlig einer Meinung mit dir. Hab selber kein Blue-ray, weil ich persönlich noch keinen Sinn darin sehe, da ich nicht die restliche Hardware habe um Blue-ray auszureizen.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. März 2010)

Was, du hast nicht die Restliche Hardware? Außer einem Full HD Display und einem Blu-ray Laufwerk würdest DU nichts mehr brauchen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. März 2010)

Er meint _*ausreizen*_, nicht nutzen.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. März 2010)

Ausreizen?
Was gibt es da auszureizen ... ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. März 2010)

So siehts aus *nutzen* kann ich's ... aber *sinnvoll*? 

@mixxed_up

Die Auflösung zum Beispiel.


----------



## Two-Face (26. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung was "ausreizen" bedeutet?
Wenn du BD in der vollen Pracht genießen willst, reicht ein simpler HD-Bildschirm nicht aus, da muss schon ein großflächiger FullHD-Fernseher und eine 5.1 Heimkinoanlage her.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. März 2010)

Genau das soll es heißen, wenn ich halt sowas nicht hab, brauch ich auch kein Blue-ray oder gibt es mir was wenn ich die Blue-ray über eine Stereo-Anlage und ner alten Röhre angucke? (Wohl gemerkt nicht am PC.)


----------

